# dog spaying



## charlie123 (Nov 15, 2008)

My dog got spayed on thursday you can see her stitches so she got a lampshade on her head how long till it heals.Does anyone know thanks.


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

Usually your vets will tell you when the stitches need to be taken out (unless they have put disolvable ones in) we usually recommend they are removed 7-10 days (I think) after the operation - by this time it should have healed sufficiently. In terms of the buster collar, if its annoying her, you can leave it off when you are able to keep a close eye on her, but not when she is left on her own.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

she will have a check up a week after it has been done and the vet will be the best person to advise on this as every dog can be different, as long as she leaves her wound alone it should heal up in the next few weeks and the hair will start growing back


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

hope you dont mind me asking..but how much did it cost you?

i know every vet charges different but i wanted to know a roungh price. im going to be getting my bitches spayed soon. just waiting for poppy to come out of season.


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

DementisMulier - what breeds do you keep? Do you know an approximate weight for them? At my vets the fee is quoted according to their weight - if I can remember the price list off the top of my head I might be able to give you a rough cost.


----------



## charlie123 (Nov 15, 2008)

It cost me 155.00 but she is just under 5k but i think it goes on weight and if they nhave had a season it costs more.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

yikes! better start saving me pennys...fast! ones an adult westie (nearly 5yrs old) and the other is a jrt x yorkie.(6months old)

i dont know their weights but i will try to weigh them tomoz.

: victory:


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

hmm.. I would say probably 70-150.. that is a really rough guess.. usually the vets would do quotes! :lol2:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

so around about the £300 mark. ok. iwill phone the vets on monday and see what they say. its just choosing which one to take my dogs to! lol

i better start ebaying!


----------



## charlie123 (Nov 15, 2008)

My vet said that 150.00 was the cheapest and that it can go up to 400.00 depending on size and age etc unless its cheaper where you are lol


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

If your worried about which vets to take your dogs to definitely take a visit to the vets and speak to the nurses that are about and if possible ask to have a quick tour - if it looks clean and the staff are friendly and know what their talking about (ask about the procedure etc.) and you'll get a good feeling one way or another.


----------

